# Colgate Duraphat 5000 ppm Toothpaste



## Champion1969 (18 July 2013)

If anyone is interested I have found it available on here...

http://www.dental-products-online.co.uk/colgate-duraphat-5000-ppm-toothpaste.html


----------



## Wagtail (18 July 2013)

Thank you. I've ordered some. My Crest was working but really slow, so am going to try this.


----------



## HelenS (27 July 2013)

Thanks for the link.  I'm 1/3rd of the way through the Crest and the pesky things are changing, but it gives me another route to try if the Crest doesn't work.


----------

